# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Cilat jane faqet qe preferoni me shume?

## no.Name92

Web Site qe kaloni me shuum koh ne te???

----------


## valdetshala

Me duket qe ke hapur temën ne vend te gabuar, anyway 
www.forumishqiptar.com.........

----------


## antifisch

http://www.ndalohet postimi i linsave warez.net/  :ngerdheshje:  normalisht menjehere pasi forumishqiptar.com :P

----------


## tositosi

www.forumishqiptar.com ma e mira

----------


## The Pathfinder

www.ndalohet postimi i linsave warez.net www.forumishqiptar.com

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

WWW.MISS777.COM/LESBICHE.
shenim i moderatorit,linku i skaduar.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Kush ka faqje personale,këtu e rreklamon falas  :ngerdheshje: .

----------


## The Helper

http://forstudents-books.blogspot.com/

----------


## EDLIN

http://www.youtube.com/user/zerozero974/videos

----------


## alice11

faqën time:http://www.geminideal.com/

----------


## abdullah92

www.helpc.tk

----------


## abdullah92

www.forum-ks.com

----------


## thirsty

faqet porno  :buzeqeshje:

----------

